# Alumacraft MV 1648 NCS



## Redlion (May 5, 2013)

Just got my first boat! I got 3 spider seat stands with swivels. Nice seats mounted. I was hesitant to screw anything permanent in case I elect to modify it in the future. That being said has anyone here used those stands as their primary seat? The boat has a factory aluminum floor. 

Also curious what people think about some kind of spray liner vs carpet for the floor and front casting deck. 

Any other recommendations welcome! 

Thanks.


----------



## Succotash (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
You've got a nice boat there. Is that a 15hp Coleman? About the flooring, I think a spray in liner would be a good idea, especially because you would be adding a non-slip surface. I wonder if that stuff weighs a considerable amount? It would be easy to clean too, as carpet usual winds up with a mud/fish guts/bait combination stain everywhere.


----------



## Redlion (May 5, 2013)

Thanks. It's a 20HP. I think the textured paint would be lighter than plywood and carpet. I agree with the fact that its cleaner as well.


----------



## sospd (May 6, 2013)

I bought the exact same boat 3months ago. I really like it. I have a 25 Hp suzuki on mine and it really jumps on plane. Those spider seats are cool but are they secured to the floor? I think they need secured if you are going to sit in them and drive down the lake otherwise I think you'll tip over. I just was out in the rain today, and that floor is slick, so a anti-skid something is diffently getting on my floor. Just not sure what yet.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (May 6, 2013)

I don't know why so many guys on this forum speculate that a textured paint will add weight to the boat?!? But that is always the number one knock against applying bedliner type products to the interior of the boat. At the most you will be adding an additional 7 lbs to the boat if you use two full cans of a DIY product like Durabak. Just read the mfg spec sheets. The mfgs list the weight of each can on the label. I'd gladly add seven pounds of weight to the boat to keep a sure footing.


----------



## Redlion (May 6, 2013)

The seats are not secured directly to the floor. Obviously I won't have one on the casting deck when moving. I'll have to try the others before deciding if I need to add permanent bases. Definitly going with textured floor and maybe just a few carpeted rubber backed mats. Has anyone added a trolling motor with this configuration?


----------



## sospd (May 6, 2013)

Here's how mine is setup.


----------



## sospd (May 6, 2013)

The bracket I made to hold the trolling motor.


----------



## Redlion (May 7, 2013)

First catch out of the rig!


----------



## Redlion (May 7, 2013)

Thanks sospd


----------



## jasper60103 (May 8, 2013)

Nice stripe. Those are fun to catch.


----------



## chevyrulz (May 8, 2013)

i'm not a fan of carpet, i rolled mine with rustoleum truck bed liner, $18 for a can @ lowe's

if it's in your budget, checkout hydroturf, i'd have done that if i had the $

same stuff they put on jet skis, & surf boards. it's adhesive backed foam, comes in various colors & surfaces, you can get smooth, diamonds, squares, lines, etc... you can also get it without the adhesive backing & install it like carpet using spray adhesive

here's a link to some pictures of it: https://www.gatortraxboats.com/p-160-hydroturf.aspx


----------



## sospd (May 8, 2013)

How is the rustoleum truck bed liner holding up on your boat. I like that idea as I want my boat to be easy to wash out also. Is it slick when fishing in the rain?


----------



## cfh1177 (May 9, 2013)

I've had two of those spider stands in my old glass boat. Loved them. Super stable and you can move them anywhere in the boat with in reason.


----------



## Redlion (May 9, 2013)

I've taken the boat out on a 7000 acre lake and the seats did great with my 1648 with the 20HP outboard. It also worked well on the casting deck when anchored.


----------



## VoidbioV (Jun 18, 2013)

Here is mine with Hydroturf


----------



## Redlion (Jun 18, 2013)

VoidbioV- Nice looking boat. I went with Durabak. I am putting my last coat on this week. Overall I think I will be happy with it. I'll post some pics when it is done.


----------



## sospd (Jun 19, 2013)

Please post pics of the durabak, I would love to see it. The hydroturf looks awesome but I heard its expensive.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 19, 2013)

The turf looks great! I had some in my last boat and loved it. I'm going with Seadek on my new boat, hope I like it as much as the hydroturf.


----------



## VoidbioV (Jun 19, 2013)

I went to Gator Trax and bought the 46"x87" sheets for around $90 a sheet.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=313909#p313909 said:


> sospd » 08 May 2013, 22:41[/url]"]How is the rustoleum truck bed liner holding up on your boat. I like that idea as I want my boat to be easy to wash out also. Is it slick when fishing in the rain?



it's holding up great. & it's grips very well in the rain. i have heard it can flake off over time after the sun makes it brittle, and that it can be slippery in icy conditions

it's so cheap & easy to apply, even if it get's beat up over the years, I can always make it look nice & new in about 30 minutes for less than $20 if I decide to sell or something


----------



## Redlion (Jun 25, 2013)

Durabak is done. Got some cleats and rod holders mounted as well. I'm going to mount one of my seats on the back bench and have 2 on the spider stands. All in all I like durabak. Very durable. Application wasn't bad at all.....prep work was the most difficult.


----------

